# Looking to switch my computer case.



## rawringlemon (May 16, 2011)

Okay, so my computer is using a slimline case.
Bottom line is, the slimline cases really prevent customization.
Is it easy to switch my case, or will I need to call a professional?
Also, would this case work? GIGABYTE GZ-F3HEB Black SECC Steel / ABS ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com
I attached dxdiag.txt
Obviously, I'll replace my PSU later on, but this is a start.
Any tips are much appreciated as I am sick and tired of this lousy slimline case. haha
- rawringlemon


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Can we get the make and model of your machine, hopefully we can find it and some specs on it to give you better information


----------



## rawringlemon (May 16, 2011)

Tomshawk said:


> Can we get the make and model of your machine, hopefully we can find it and some specs on it to give you better information


Sorry, just attached dxdiag.txt
It's a Dell Inspiron 580s
- rawringlemon


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Specs Inspiron 580 Desktop Details | Dell UK


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Here is the documents page for that computer
Product Support for Inspiron 580s | Dell US

1) At a quick glance, it would probably fit except, most cases come with a generic blackplate for the connectors, USB, video, ETC. and this computers blackplate would probably not fit as it is a mini tower and that case is a mid tower, plus the plugs wont line up.

2) The screw holes might be fine, most cases usually come with holes for 95% of motherboards but, i'd never guarantee it.

3) The old PSU would not fit


----------



## rawringlemon (May 16, 2011)

joeten said:


> Specs Inspiron 580 Desktop Details | Dell UK


Actually, it's the 580s.
I had to manually look up my service tag to find everything, sorry for the mix-up.
Specs: ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-prod..._desktop/inspiron-580s_User's Guide_en-us.pdf
Manual: ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-prod...esktop/inspiron-580s_Service Manual_en-us.pdf

Sorry about that
- rawringlemon


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Oops sorry about that


----------



## rawringlemon (May 16, 2011)

Tomshawk said:


> Here is the documents page for that computer
> Product Support for Inspiron 580s | Dell US
> 
> 1) At a quick glance, it would probably fit except, most cases come with a generic blackplate for the connectors, USB, video, ETC. and this computers blackplate would probably not fit as it is a mini tower and that case is a mid tower, plus the plugs wont line up.
> ...


Do you know of a case that would fit everything, in the $50 range?
- rawringlemon


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Off the top of my head, no.

But start with other mini tower cases, your best bet is to stay in that realm.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are a couple of cooler master and gigabyte here which you could look up elsewhere PC Cases, Midi Tower, Mini Tower, Full Tower, HTPC, Server - CCL Computers


----------



## rawringlemon (May 16, 2011)

DIYPC MiniQ7-B Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com
This is supposedly a mini-tower.
Thoughts?
- rawringlemon


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

You'll probably have the same issue as stated above with the backplate (Connectors not lining up)
Also, your best bet would be to go ahead and get a new PSU too.

The screw holes have a better chance of lining up fine too.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The PC in question seems to use a standard micro-ATX board. Many Dell PCs use a built-in I/O plate, that does not seem to be the issue in this case.

I/O plates are usually standard. You should have no issue swapping the plate from the existing case to a new case. 

I will look into this a little further and get back to you with more information.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I have been trying to see the board but really cannot get a good enough shot to see if anything is standard on it. The Acer and HP units I have done this with the boards never lined up right so I had to get new motherboards while I could use everything else.

The one thing you said that would stop me completely though is to hold off on replacing the psu. Every one of these slimline units I have ever seen had a hopelessly inadequate psu and the fact that it was blown and proprietary prevented replacement with anything better, was the primary reason I migrated client units to new micro cases that would hold a standard size psu.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree with Rich-M as well as the fact that the slim style cases utilize small form factor PSUs (mostly proprietary) that are not compatable with standard ATX enclosures.


----------



## rawringlemon (May 16, 2011)

Okay, I'm not the most tech-savvy person, but I know what the majority of the parts look like, as well as their names.
From your posts, I can gather that my PSU and motherboard are highly unlikely to fit.
I think I've found the parts I want, perhaps you could tell me if these would be compatible with not only the case, but with one another?

Motherboard: http://www.amazon.com/P8H61-M-LX-PL...TX Intel Motherboard: Computers & Accessories
PSU: Athena Power AP-MPS3ATX40 400W Micro PS3 / ATX12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready DELL, HP Upgrades/Replacement Power Supply - Newegg.com
Graphics card: SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 5450 1GB 64-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Low Profile Ready Video Card ( 100292DDR3L) - Newegg.com

My only other question would have to be, do I need a new CPU?
- rawringlemon
EDIT:
I forgot to ask, but is anyone aware of any guides/videos online that show the proper way to switch computer cases?
Thanks


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well to be completely honest, the psu is about as bad a unit as you could find and the video card is also rather poor quality but the video card will work if you are that severely limited in funds but I doubt anyone here will sign off on that psu.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You can get by here for psu:
SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com
and this is a decent lower priced video card:
ASUS HD6670-2GD3 Radeon HD 6670 2GB 128-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card - Newegg.com


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It also looks like that pc has H57 chipset which I believe calls for a skt 1156 motherboard as well.


----------



## rawringlemon (May 16, 2011)

Okay, so here's my [updated] cart so far;

Case: DIYPC MiniQ7-B Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com
Motherboard: http://www.amazon.com/Intel-LGA1156...TX Motherboard, Retail BOXDP55WB: Electronics
Graphics Card: EVGA 01G-P3-1526-KR GeForce GT 520 (Fermi) 1GB 64-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card - Newegg.com
PSU: SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

How do those look? c:
- rawringlemon


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is a video which may help you Video guide to building a PC - Computeractive - PC help


----------



## rawringlemon (May 16, 2011)

Just realized, the motherboard [here: http://www.amazon.com/Intel-LGA1156...TX Motherboard, Retail BOXDP55WB: Electronics says CPU: Socket 1156 Support Intel Core i7 & Core i5 Processor
It doesn't say Intel Core i3 Processor, which is what I currently have...
Is that okay?
- rawringlemon


----------



## rawringlemon (May 16, 2011)

Sorry for double-posting but it seems that I can't edit my last post.
I've found a link to a motherboard for a great price and it appears to be completely compatible with my processor.
link; H57 CORE I3 I5 I7 BOARD | Intel H57 Express DDR3 Sata PCI-e x16 Mb
It's obviously not just $30, there's a fee for the drivers CD and the RAM, among other things.
Another thing I found was this card: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ofile Graphics Card VCGGT4301XPB: Electronics which is compatible with my monitor [it has a VGA port]
--
To sum it up, my new cart is:
Motherboard: H57 CORE I3 I5 I7 BOARD | Intel H57 Express DDR3 Sata PCI-e x16 Mb
Graphics card: Amazon.com: PNY GeForce GT 430 1024MB DDR3 PCI-Express 2.0 DVI+VGA+HDMI Low Profile Graphics Card VCGGT4301XPB: Electronics
PSU: Athena Power AP-MPS3ATX40 400W Micro PS3 / ATX12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready DELL, HP Upgrades/Replacement Power Supply - Newegg.com
All from different sites, haha.
Anyone know of any flaws I'm not smart enough to realize in these products as far as compatibility goes?
Let me know
- rawringlemon


----------



## rawringlemon (May 16, 2011)

Just realized, my motherboard says it will fit in a standard ATX case.
Would this case fit it? COOLER MASTER Elite 361 RC-361-KKR350 Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mini Tower Computer Case 350W Power Supply - Newegg.com
Not so crazy about the DIYPC case anymore.
- rawringlemon


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That all looks good to me!
Personally I think this case is much better quality though!

http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Computer-Removable-RC-343-KKN1/dp/B004SPW7T0/ref=sr_1_15?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1363572691&sr=1-15&keywords=cooler+master+case


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Athena PSU is very poor quality. If you're going to use a standard case use a ATX PSU.
XFX ProSeries P1-450S-X2B9 450W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Core Edition V2 Full Wired Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------

